# selling unprocessed beeswax



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

How much is a lot?


----------



## Amiaji (Jun 8, 2017)

Brushy Mountain will take your wax and exchange it for foundation. http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/beekeepingsupplies/foundation/waxprocessing?display=table


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

How much do you have that needs rendered? Might be able to work it in.


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you thinking of selling your unprocessed wax? I'm up in Geauga Co., OH. I'm in the market for wax.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Koster Keunen Inc
Strahl and Pitsch Inc
C J Clark America Inc
Damco USA Inc


Search for "beeswax buyers" online.
183 results. I posted four.


----------

